
Writing Maintainable Code at Speed - sjwhitworth
https://highgrowthengineering.substack.com/p/writing-maintainable-code-at-speed
======
sjwhitworth
Hello, author here. I've written some thoughts about how to balance speed with
maintainability when writing code. Thoughts and feedback appreciated.

